
Notice to stakeholders: withdrawal of the UK and EU rules on .eu domain names - rbanffy
https://ec.europa.eu/info/publications/notice-stakeholders-withdrawal-united-kingdom-and-eu-rules-eu-domain-names_en
======
orian
Let's wait 2 years and see if the turn it down. Then we can think about it.

